# Light Sensitivity Eyes



## Orchid (Nov 24, 2010)

anyone who also has light sensitivity ?
how do you cope ? any useful tips ?


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 24, 2010)

I keep sunglasses, several pairs, scattered throughout so i am never out in daylight without them. I am okay with regular indoor lighting but sunshine hurts.
I also can't comfortably be on the road at night because headlights, streetlights, stop lights all hurt me. They make star-bursts that fill my vision. I won't drive at night because of this.
I was told by an eye doc that my eyes don't dilate properly. They're a little slow to contract when light hits them. 
So at night while in the car, i just look out the side window or keep my eyes shut as much as i can. And the sunglasses.. A must. I have at least 5 pairs so i'm never without a pair during the day.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Nov 24, 2010)

I have always had problems with sensitivity. People think I'm crazy for preferring cloudy or rainy days. Much as I get teased for them, I wear those big movie star style sunglasses that have wide sides because it cuts out so much light for me.

Also, I found out that a big part of my problem is corneal edema. This is what also causes my problems with glare and halos and starbursts at night. I have to do drops several times a day every day... pretty much for the rest of my life... but I'm seeing improvement.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a crazy theory (borne out by nothing I know of physiology) that people with light colored eyes have more light sensitivity. Almost every person I know who has really light sensitive eyes has blue, grey, or green eyes. I'd be interested in knowing the eye color of those of you who have participated in the thread, to let me know if it's just a cockamamie theory with no grounding in reality.

I remember being a little girl out with my mom, unable to open my eyes on bright sunny days. It physically HURT me to open my eyes, and if light reflected off of chrome or glass it was that much worse. Like Megan, I keep sunglasses everywhere and even on cloudy days I wear sun glasses. Oddly enough, I also suffer from migraines which are brought on by flickering fluorescent lights, or the way light comes through levelor blinds sometimes, and photophobia is often my worst symptom.


----------



## Paul (Nov 25, 2010)

Miss Vickie said:


> I have a crazy theory (borne out by nothing I know of physiology) that people with light colored eyes have more light sensitivity. Almost every person I know who has really light sensitive eyes has blue, grey, or green eyes. I'd be interested in knowing the eye color of those of you who have participated in the thread, to let me know if it's just a cockamamie theory with no grounding in reality.
> 
> I remember being a little girl out with my mom, unable to open my eyes on bright sunny days. It physically HURT me to open my eyes, and if light reflected off of chrome or glass it was that much worse. Like Megan, I keep sunglasses everywhere and even on cloudy days I wear sun glasses. Oddly enough, I also suffer from migraines which are brought on by flickering fluorescent lights, or the way light comes through levelor blinds sometimes, and photophobia is often my worst symptom.



You may be on to something here Vicki. I did a quick Google search and found this site (I don't know how reliable this web site is):

http://www.allaboutvision.com/conditions/lightsensitive.htm



> People with a lighter eye colour also may experience more light sensitivity in environments such as bright sunlight, because darker-coloured eyes contain more pigment to protect against harsh lighting.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 25, 2010)

I wouldnt say Im very sensitive to light, but when Im driving during the day, I HAVE to have sunglasses on, even on cloudy dark days. 

I can drive without them, but I really despise it and it makes me grumpy.


----------



## Jes (Nov 25, 2010)

Miss Vickie said:


> I have a crazy theory (borne out by nothing I know of physiology) that people with light colored eyes have more light sensitivity. .



I read this somewhere legit, years ago. And it made sense. I'm night blind, and also have issues with bright sunlight and depth perception (plus, I'm astigmatic. Charming!). My eyes? Greyish blue.


----------

